

Ask HN: What would you wish your non-technical co-founder was better at? - iwonagr

If you have a non-technical co-founder are there any areas you find very difficult to communicate about? What could the non-technical co-founder improve?
======
ratfacemcgee
probably taking their issues to HN instead of talking to me about them.

